# dyndns und xampp hilfe!!



## Isaacon (17. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leute!
Ich hab da ein kleines merkwürdiges problemchen ^^

Ich bin gerade mit dran mir einen Webserver einzurichten mit xampp..bisher klappt es soweit ganz gut..eigentlich sogar ehr sehr gut nur mein problem ist jetzt ich komme wenn ich auf http://www.xxxxx.dyndns.org gehe auf die adminstroren seite von meinem router(teledat 631). Dachte mirr hmm ok irgendwas is komisch also frag ich ertsml nen freund von mir was bei ihm kommt wenn er da drauf geht...und bei ihm wird dann die xampp Startseite angezeigt...komischerweise aber nicht die index.html die in dem htdocs ordner drin is aber egal...mich würd in erster linie interessieren wie ich selber über xxxxx.dyndns.org auf die xampp seite komme

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## pamax (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht woran das liegt... Bei mir hab ich das gleiche Problem.(ich habe einen Netgear-Router) Wenn du auf die Seite von irgendwo zugreifst funktioniert es aber.(z.b bei deinen Nachbarn^^)

pMx


----------



## Isaacon (17. Dezember 2006)

Nurmal so noch nebenbei gesagt, an den Ports kann es nicht wirklich liegen weil die alle freigegeben sind..


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Der Port sollte nicht nur freigeschaltet sein, sondern auch weitergeleitet werden..... sonst muss der Router jedesmal erst im Netzwerk "suchen" wo evtl. ein Dienst mit dem entsprechenden Port läuft.

Um den Server intern über die DynDNS Adresse aufrufen zu können, muss der Router Loopback unterstützen.
Dieses tut aber nicht unbedingt jeder Router.
Eine Alternative währe es wenn Du in der hosts-Datei (c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\) den Eintrag:

```
127.0.0.1 www.xxxxx.dyndns.org
```
hinzufügst.
Wenn der Server nicht auf localhost sondern auf einem anderen Computer läuft, dann musst Du die IP entsprechend anpassen.
Damit kannst Du aber nicht prüfen ob der Server auch von aussen angesprochen werden kann.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Isaacon (17. Dezember 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der Port sollte nicht nur freigeschaltet sein, sondern auch weitergeleitet werden..... sonst muss der Router jedesmal erst im Netzwerk "suchen" wo evtl. ein Dienst mit dem entsprechenden Port läuft.
> 
> ...



  
Du bist ein Schatz genau das wars  loool 

vielen dank


----------



## NomadSoul (17. Dezember 2006)

kleine Anmerkung:
Die Netgear Router haben ein deaktiviertes LOOPBACK. Heißt im klartext, das das jedesmal nur mir Windows/Linux Boardmitteln geht! 
MFG
Nomad


----------



## Isaacon (30. Dezember 2006)

hey Leute jetzt habe ich ein anderes problem

Ich habe an meinem server bisher noch nichts verändert und werde es auch nicht mit größter wahrscheinlichkeit!

Aber jetz habe ich das problem das ich mit meinem pc auf meinen Server zugreifen kann aber auf dem von meinem Vater nicht...vorher ging es ohne probleme..freunde und bekannte kommen auch auf meinem Server..

Was kann das sien?


----------



## NomadSoul (30. Dezember 2006)

Das ist das von mir beschriebene Verhalten. Entweder richtest Du auf dem PC deines Vaters die host Datei gleich ein wie bei dir auf dem Computer (allerdings da die IP deines Rechners eingeben) oder eben gleich via IP draufzugreifen.


----------



## Isaacon (30. Dezember 2006)

ja nur das komische is doch als ich den anfangs eingerichtet habe ging das ohne probleme und heute zum testen ging es nicht


----------

